# So what firearms have you got in 2019



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Not limited to handguns, not limited to buying, just what members are getting in 2019. I suppose the best way to add a firearm later in the year would be to find the last post and reply to it, adding the new gun. I'll start next post


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I picked up (2 Jan, ordered way back last year.) a new XDM 10 MM 4.5" (bought the 5.25" way way back in 2018) and a Taurus PT-111 G2C 9 MM (I have the G2, comparo to follow).

Edit: add a S&W Shield 40


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I haven't got it yet but sometime early this year I want to get a Kelbly"s NYX rifle in 6.5 Creedmoor. They use Krieger barrels and make them right here in Ohio. Very impressive local company with a great nationwide reputation.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Here is a good link to the new shot show stuff coming out this year. The new walther match is really sharp. I'm also a big fan of the retro 590 and 500 from Mossberg. In case people aren't sure what to buy yet.

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/shot-show-2019/


----------



## GrumpyFatman (Sep 26, 2018)

My new Beretta 84FS just arrived on the 3rd. I wanted something both the wife and I could use. I just love the looks of the Beretta! 

Most likely my only purchase this year.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

GrumpyFatman said:


> My new Beretta 84FS just arrived on the 3rd. I wanted something both the wife and I could use. I just love the looks of the Beretta!
> 
> Most likely my only purchase this year.


I have a Browning BDA 380 which was made by Beretta on a 84 frame but encloses 1911 looking slide and spur hammer. Nice shooter. The 84 has better sights than the BDA. Officially Jealous


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I added a Shield 40 to my list. It was 229 at PSA


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm very content with the firearms I have. No plans to acquire anymore in the near future. 

It took me many years to get to this point and the fact that I could say that.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I just picked up a used LCP 2. with the trans fer it was 150. I think it was a good deal.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I think you are right, I have one and it is my most frequent carry 380's. I use them for home carry.


----------



## mont12 (Oct 10, 2018)

S&W Bodyguard. Waiting to pick it up this week.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

If I buy any this year, it'll probably be a 44 mag lever gun, to go along with my newly acquired Ruger SBH. I almost bought 1 a couple of times in the past month. I'm going to a gun show this weekend here in town, let's see what comes out of it.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I bought a S&W M&P40 Compact M2.0 3.6" …. not trying to hog the thread.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Bought a Bersa Thunder 22lr, nice shooter, seems very reliable.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm very content with the firearms I have. No plans to acquire anymore in the near future.
> 
> It took me many years to get to this point and the fact that I could say that.


Never say never. I'm at the point that I've got just about all that I'd want, more than I need that's for sure. Some I've never even fired yet. I'm waiting for the new Kimber EVO 9 to be on dealers shelves. I might be interested in that, the key word is might. If HK came out with a VP45 SK or even a VP45 that would be a definite yes. But that's a big if. ARE YOU LISTENING HK?

Revolvers? I've got my fair share of them but rarely carry or shoot them. For the most part a revolver is just a revolver they're all pretty much the same. Except for my Kimber K6s. Kimber did a really good job with that one.

Long guns? I doubt I'll be buying any of them. Same for shotguns. I've got both but rarely shoot them anymore as handguns are more my thing.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I am undecided thanks to our new governor that wants to jump on the bandwagon to limit magazine capacity.
I don't want to have to scramble to change the mags in my collection to be compliant.
I do have a Smith&Wesson 686 plus on the radar.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I have a FN 509, a fifteen rounder, on the way which will definitely be over the five round limit on capacity if Oregon passes their new proposal. I am not a 'Nine' fan and am still scratching my head as to how I bought it. I have never had a FN is my best excuse.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Pandaz3 said:


> Well I have a FN 509, a fifteen rounder, on the way which will definitely be over the five round limit on capacity if Oregon passes their new proposal. I am not a 'Nine' fan and am still scratching my head as to how I bought it. I have never had a FN is my best excuse.


I think that is as good of an excuse one could have.
All of my purchases have been that I never had one before..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Pandaz3 said:


> Well I have a FN 509, a fifteen rounder, on the way which will definitely be over the five round limit on capacity if Oregon passes their new proposal. I am not a 'Nine' fan and am still scratching my head as to how I bought it. I have never had a FN is my best excuse.


I'm more of a .45 kind of guy. But I do like my "nines" as well especially for pocket pistols. I've got two FNX .45's one tactical each has 15+1 capacity. I don't think you'll be sorry with the FN 509.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I just picked this "lil" gem up today:








I realized that pretty much every time I go to my club to shoot, I seem to take a 22lr or two along as well. I figured, why not one of these. It seems to complement my Uberti 45lc, and my Ruger SBH, 44mag, as far as SA revolvers are concerned. I'm looking forward to shooting it.

I have a couple of other revolvers as well, but these are the only SA ones I have (for now!! ).


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice gun, I have one too, mine is also a convertible. Six other SA.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Scored this STI Staccato P (Professional) 20*11 last week. Its from a special order batch with the Tree Bark grip. Haven't shot it yet, hope to get to the range this week.


----------



## penak (Mar 6, 2019)

Bersa Thunder 22lr


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I picked up a CZ82 pistol, an ISSC M22 pistol, a Legacy 12 gauge single shot crack barrel, and a JC Higgins 12 gauge pump gun.


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

Picked this up over the weekend. CZ 2075 D (decocker) RAMI. Not sure why I got it, guess it just looked lonely in the gun case...kinda like a puppy in the petshop window. LOL.

Looking for a set of nice wood grips for it.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just an old Colt 38 ACP manufactured in 1914.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

flight medic said:


> Picked this up over the weekend. CZ 2075 D (decocker) RAMI. Not sure why I got it, guess it just looked lonely in the gun case...kinda like a puppy in the petshop window. LOL.
> 
> Looking for a set of nice wood grips for it.


Nothing wrong with Blue


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bought my wife an m&p shield EZ 380
Eziest racking slide, grip safety.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

had reconstructive hand surgery in Septemeber. so as my comeback( aND BE KIND TO MY HAND ) GUNS I bought

a used sig sauer 1911-22, a browning buckmark. a SW model 617, a sw model 41( usd by a friend and had a red dot on it already) and a lot of 22 lr ammo

I like 22lr it is fun and easy on my hand


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm very content with the firearms I have. No plans to acquire anymore in the near future.
> 
> It took me many years to get to this point and the fact that I could say that.


although I did NOT plan on buying more...some always seem to find me


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

wirenut said:


> I am undecided thanks to our new governor that wants to jump on the bandwagon to limit magazine capacity.
> I don't want to have to scramble to change the mags in my collection to be compliant.
> I do have a Smith&Wesson 686 plus on the radar.


you can always block them down to a legal #

https://www.magazineblocks.com/magento/products/magblock-kits/pistols.html


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

boatdoc173 said:


> had reconstructive hand surgery in Septemeber. so as my comeback( aND BE KIND TO MY HAND ) GUNS I bought
> 
> a used sig sauer 1911-22, a browning buckmark. a SW model 617, a sw model 41( usd by a friend and had a red dot on it already) and a lot of 22 lr ammo
> 
> I like 22lr it is fun and easy on my hand


Good call on the 22's to get your hand rehabbed. Those are some pretty nice guns ya bought there.
Even better now that 22's are back in a "somewhat" normal price range.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Firearms? I ain't got no stinkin' firearms. I am a member here just so I can harass that Steve guy,


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

A few weeks ago I did get my Kelblys NYX rifle in 6.5 creedmore. There is a definite difference having a premium grade barrel like Krieger. I very happy with it so far. My shooting time and budget have pretty much been consumed shooting PRS. PRS should come with a warning label "addictive and expensive" but at the same time its great fun. Next on the list is a spur mount and some premium glass.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bought a new suv, tv, remodeled a bathroom and paid off my boys car. Damn!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

donk123 said:


> Bought a new suv, tv, remodeled a bathroom and paid off my boys car. Damn!


Where's the new firearm??
Didn't you read the thread post??
You should change your profile to ' Donk123.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Just bought another SCCY CPX2 to be delivered to my ffl from cheaper than dirt. My wife loves hers so I thought I would get me one for a backup to my Glock 19.


----------



## dooer700 (Aug 2, 2009)

So far, Walther PPQ 9mm, FN 509, and the latest is a Dan Wesson Valor FS 1911 in .45 acp. Next up, another 1911, not sure of maker. Maybe Les Baer, or maybe Nighthawk. So many nice guns only so much money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Picked up this brand new in the box SCCY CPX2 with black frame and stainless slide from my local ffl this morning. Bought it from cheaper than dirt. $199 total, tax, title, license and transfer fee included. I already had one in grey frame and black slide but for the selling price of this one for $189 shipped, I could not pass it up. Going to use it as a truck gun and take my Glock 19 out of the truck and use the Glock 19 as a bed table/night stand gun.


----------



## Wehtam1977 (Jan 3, 2018)

Right now I added a Glock 30S to my inventory as well as finally got my AR-10 assembled from parts that I purchased last year. Other than that, not a lot of buying going on for me until I pay down some credit cards.

Looking at putting on lay-a-way a Glock 17 Gen 4 at a local pawn shop so I can branch out into the world of 9mm.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well I did not plan o post more in this thread, but I did buy two and they are not here yet, but coming. I got a Springfield 911 380. Similar to a Sig 238 or my own Colt Mustang Lite (XSP). I guess I just have a thing for 380's. More serious is my new Taurus G2C in 40 S&W. I have a G2 and G2C in 9 MM
So two more for 2019.


----------



## laflaone (May 8, 2018)

Picked up my new Mossberg MC1sc 9mm sub compact a couple of weeks ago. Been to the range a couple of times. So far, I'm impressed. Seems to be well made. Accurate. Good trigger. Recoil less than I expected. Easy take down for cleaning. Total cost: $355.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It has been a good year. I picked up a Remington 870 magnum (like new), a Ruger 10/22 (new with accessories), and a Remington 700 SPS in .308 caliber that I finished adding upgrades to today as a matter of fact.

GW


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well two more, both 40's. A new JCP model Hi Point 40, and a Springfield XDS 40 Mod 2. 

The Hi point was just for grins, It seems very heavy, narrow, but usable sights, a little sticky, but pretty good trigger. Interested in shooting it. I ordered thee spare magazines for it who knows why.

The new XDS feels very good in the hand, a3.3" barrel as we have seen before. The facory included a 10 Meter target (11 yards for you slow guys)two rounds in the lower left rings and two rounds centered a little low, like they adjusted the sights, which do appear drifted slightly off center. Makes me want to shoot it for accuracy.

On a side note did you know there is a Federal law that requires the FFL to report the sale of more than one handgun to the local police. I don't live in the same town . I think this is another well thought out rule, the Sherriff could use the information maybe, but the Chief of Police in neighboring town, not so much. Separate from the state background check and 4473 here in Oregon, Federal rule so it applies where you live too.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Found out Dan Wesson discontinued their Valor line, so I grabbed a new V-Bob from Bud's a few weeks ago while they were blowing-out their remaining inventory at major discount. Its a shame they're no longer making these...the fit and finish on this is superb. The bobbed tail job on this is an nice as my on my Ed Brown Kobra Carry. Now I know why folks raved about these.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Flight_Medic said:


> Found out Dan Wesson discontinued their Valor line, so I grabbed a new V-Bob from Bud's a few weeks ago while they were blowing-out their remaining inventory at major discount. Its a shame they're no longer making these...the fit and finish on this is superb. The bobbed tail job on this is an nice as my on my Ed Brown Kobra Carry. Now I know why folks raved about these.


I owned that exact model, a few years ago. First non 5" 1911 I ever owned. I found that I do prefer govt sized 1911s, however.

This year - I got a 9mm APX Beretta Centurion.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I need to shoot my newer guns, but the weather is getting close on fire danger here... Bummer


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

So far this year... 

Glock 21 SF - 45 ACP
Sig Sauer P220 - 45 ACP
Kimber Custom II - 45 ACP
Kimber Ultra Carry II - 45 ACP (pick up tomorrow)
Springfield Armory 1911A1 - 45 ACP (pick up in 30 days)

Even though I have to wait 30 days between gun purchases I can still get these two single action revolvers before December 31st.

Taylors & Co. (Uberti) The Gunfighter - 45 LC, 5 1/2" barrel, color case hardened, tuned action
Taylors & Co. (Uberti) Cattleman - 45 LC, 5 1/2" barrel, heat-treated finish, engraved, tuned action


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

PhuBai70 said:


> So far this year...
> 
> Glock 21 SF - 45 ACP
> Sig Sauer P220 - 45 ACP
> ...


 30 day's? Where's this? We had a three day waiting period to pick up a gun, but you could buy a dozen and pick them up in three day's. The power's to be finally decided the three day wait was a joke and removed it. I just bought a second TX22 and the waiting period was about 30 minutes.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

2019 was interesting. A
























Mossberg 151(a) barn gun a whole $20.00, Ruger 9MM PCC, Glock 17, 2 Taurus TX22's and a Ruger SR22.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Welcome to The People's Republic of California, Tangof. 
In one of my earlier posts I explained our newest law from the comrades in Sacramento. Actually, this law was voter approved. As of July 1st a background check is required to buy ammo. As far as I know there is no limit to how much you can buy but I'm sure that will come eventually. 

It's not just guns, the wacko liberals are everywhere. They're like zombies, you just can't stop them.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

PhuBai70 said:


> Welcome to The People's Republic of California, Tangof.
> In one of my earlier posts I explained our newest law from the comrades in Sacramento. Actually, this law was voter approved. As of July 1st a background check is required to buy ammo. As far as I know there is no limit to how much you can buy but I'm sure that will come eventually.
> 
> It's not just guns, the wacko liberals are everywhere. They're like zombies, you just can't stop them.


I knew it was bad in California with all the advertisement's stating "Not California Approved", but I didn't realize how bad. A month waiting period? I'm sure this has a huge effect on crime.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

It has zero effect on crime and the gun grabbers know this. Their laws are not about fighting crime, they are about disarming every American citizen. They don't want gang banger's guns or carjacker's guns or drug dealer's guns. They want my guns. Oh, they also want yours.

I forgot to add something to my previous post. When they say 'ten day waiting period' they mean right to the minute. I can pick up my Ultra Carry II today but not before 4:12 this afternoon.
The pick-up date *and time* are on the paperwork.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

It's never about crime. There are more people shot in a three day weekend in Chicago (Labor Day) 8 dead 50 wounded than the nut job mall shooter's usually rack up. That's one city. Is there a great hue and cry over this? Not so you would notice. I must be missing something. How many of the inner city shootings have waiting periods and gun bans stopped?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Chicago is bad and that's probably why Obama didn't move back there after leaving office.
Places like Baltimore, Detroit, Kansas City are almost as bad. What's interesting is that most of the cities with high crime rates are under Democratic control and have been for decades. But it's always the Democrats who want to take our guns and leave us defenseless.


----------



## .38SuperMan (Dec 19, 2019)

Did a little trading for a really pretty Winchester 62A. Wonderful little 22. Also got a new Ruger Bearcat, a really nice early Beretta 84, a model 617 Smith and my wife is giving me a new Ruger Blackhawk 4-5/8 in 45 LC.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Since my post in September I've picked up a Glock 30SF and put a Kimber stainless Pro Carry II on layaway which I will buy later this month.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Picked up a new SCCY CPX-3 and a used Springfield XDS .45. Both have bee accurate and fun to shoot.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

G26, Great deal on it. Traded off an unfaithful EC9S.

GW


----------



## hotshot357 (Oct 23, 2019)

I shot a friends 9mm pistol and I was "hooked". I had been doing a little research on the CZ pistols so the next day headed off to my LGS and purchased a CZ 75B in stainless. Man this thing is wonderful!!! In 2020 there may be more.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Probably more than I should have...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I kinda' lost count? Except for these two within the last month.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hotshot357 said:


> I shot a friends 9mm pistol and I was "hooked". I had been doing a little research on the CZ pistols so the next day headed off to my LGS and purchased a CZ 75B in stainless. Man this thing is wonderful!!! In 2020 there may be more.
> View attachment 17821


I'd say your research paid off well!


----------



## Dcar335i (Oct 29, 2017)

M&P 2.0 compact and Springfield 1911 trophy match 6". Love them both for their intended purpose


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

2019 was a busy year for me, as far as gun buying went. Sold one, bought:

Jericho 941, an old surplus SA one, in nickel. 
CZ P-07 custom shop, with action job, FO sights.
Sig P226 SSE 9mm
Sig P229 CPO 9mm
S&W 6906
S&w 28-2 6+1/2"
Taurus PT-92AF in black.
Taurus 658 8 shot 3" no ports.
Marlin 1894 Lever action .357
Dan Wesson 15-2 .357


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Bersa Thunder 22lr


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

This year was a very slow year for me,,,
I had already purchased every gun on my "Need" list.

But when I saw Beretta 81's for $209.00,,,
I just had to buy me one.

Aarond

.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

I actually sold everything I had. I plan on restarting collecting in 2020.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I will start a New thread


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ruger® LCP 380 Pistol


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I couldn't take it anymore and bought a Beretta 81 too. Amazing shape for the price.


----------

